# Feedback Ausgabe 1/2009



## Player007 (29. November 2008)

Abend,

heute konnte ich bereits die neuste Ausgabe ausgiebig lesen. Dadurch kann ich sagen, das diese Ausgabe wirklich sehr gut gelungen ist. 
Besonders der Nehalem Artikel und der Grafikkartenkühler Artikel sind gut zu lesen.
Die anderen Themen sind auch sehr interresant und informativ.

Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen, dass es ist eine der besten Ausgaben ist 

Gruß


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Abend,
> Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen, dass es ist eine der besten Ausgaben ist
> 
> Gruß


 
 cool da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## hyperionical (30. November 2008)

Super Ausgabe!
Interresante Artikel und vor allem viele Videos (die Vergleiche sind spitze),
aber muss schon fragen wo Dawn im Retro-Video war? Was ist da los?

Weiter so!

mfg hyperionical


----------



## slpnr (30. November 2008)

Wann gibt es das Heft im Laden? 

Am 1. oder am 2.???


----------



## Uziflator (30. November 2008)

> Wann gibt es das Heft im Laden?


1. Mittwoch im Monat.

EDIT:Seit bestett die Print eigentlich geschätzt zur hälfte aus Werbung?


----------



## 2000Miles (1. Dezember 2008)

Schon immer ?


----------



## Uziflator (1. Dezember 2008)

Nein in den letzetn war auch nich so viel.
Hat wahrscheinlich mit Weihnachten zutun


----------



## Amun-Ra (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,
habe heute die neuste Ausgabe gesichtet und war sehr überrasch auf Seite 108 mein Case zu entdecken. Hat mich sehr gefreut, dass es Euch auch so gut gefallen hat und es gleich mit abgebildet habt. Es ist für mich echt eine Bestätigung, mal was richtig geiles entworfen zu haben.
Ich verspreche Euch, dass war nicht das letzte Case von mir. hehe.

Gruß 
Amun Ra


----------



## xeonsys (3. Dezember 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> heute konnte ich bereits die neuste Ausgabe ausgiebig lesen. Dadurch kann ich sagen, das diese Ausgabe wirklich sehr gut gelungen ist.
> Besonders der Nehalem Artikel und der Grafikkartenkühler Artikel sind gut zu lesen.
> ...



moin

habe das heft noch nicht.
meine frage was steht in der vorschau zum nächsten heft?
gibt es eine premium ausgabe?
was sind die themen der pcghx?

txh xeonsys


----------



## Player007 (5. Dezember 2008)

Vorschau:
Neue CPUs und GPUs
PCGH wird 100. Ausgabe veröffentlichen
Tuning Special
CPU-Kühler
Monitore
Leserwahl

Gruß


----------



## speedstar (6. Dezember 2008)

zur 01/2009: Themenwahl find ich persönlich gelungen. Der Praxisteil über Core i7 oder über AMD's neue Generation ist auch gut geworden. Nur beim Bioskompendium hätte ich mehr erwartet! Es ist vieles von älteren Ausgaben drin und ein wenig Neues. Was ich dachte, dass ihr detailliert auf Dinge wie GTL-Ref-Spannungen, eingeht. Ihr habt es zwar kurz erläutert, doch wäre eine Beispielkonfiguration wünschenswert gewesen, bei welcher ihr die Spannungen bis auf's Letzte ausreizt. Ich weiß, dass solche Dinge schwer übertragbar sind. Doch hab ihr so viele Overclockingspecials hinter euch, da könntet ihr auch mal was für fortgeschrittene Übertakter bringen.

Aber sonst ist die Ausgabe 

Wenn ich mir die Redaktionsseite anschaue: ne "Stromverbrauchsflatrate" hätte ich auch gern


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Dezember 2008)

ich habe nur einen kleinen kritikpunkt: der shanghai artikel ist bei mir sehr sehr schwach gedruckt, das kann man kaum lesen
sonst


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Ausgabe auch sehr gelungen ,aber das Bioskompendium finde ich nicht so klasse ,denn wer die letzten Ausgaben vom Magazin gekauft hat ,hat fast alle Biosartiken schon zuhause
@ Bloemfontein :
Das hatte ich auch schon bei 9/08 .Ist halt ärgerlich aber Druckfehler können halt passieren


----------



## Stealth (8. Dezember 2008)

Über den Test der Big-Tower Gehäuse habe ich mich gefreut.

Das ATCS 840 könnte mein nächstes Gehäuse werden,falls ich kein leiseres oder besseres finde.

Denoch hoffe ich das Ihr noch viele weitere Big-Tower Gehäuse testet,da ich im Sommer 2009

mir ein neues System zusammenstellen möchte.


Gerade an Lian Li wäre ich sehr interessiert.

z.B.   Lian Li PC-A10B, schwarz

        Lian Li PC-A71B, schwarz

        Lian Li PC-V2110B schwarz, schallgedämmt            (besonders dieses)

        Cooler Master Cosmos S (RC-1100-KKN1-GP)


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2009)

Habe heute die 02/2009 bekommen.

@ Redi : Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die DVD ans  Heftende zu verbannen?
Nach dem Raustrennen bleibt immer ein kleiner Steg über, den ich immer
mit nem Cutter raustrennen muss, damit ich vernünftig umblättern kann.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ob es technisch machbar ist.

Gruß und frohes Neues Tobi


----------

